# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Signal STD_LOGIC_VECTOR qui ne change pas

## falkin

Bonjour,

je suis entrain de dvelopper en VHDL dans le cadre d'un projet. Je suis sur un composant compareScore qui vise  sauver le meilleur score pendant une phase de jeu. Je veux sauver ma variable dans un signal STD_LOGIC_VECTOR.

Le problme est que mon signal bestScoreSauve n'est pas modifier dans mes process et j'en ai aucune ide pourquoi ? J'ai beaucoup chercher sur internet mais c'est rponse il y a vraiment peut de choses pour le VHDL :S Merci de votre aide.



```

```

----------

